
Show HN: Rely – Order your philz coffee using this bot - ismdubey
Hey Guys,
We just launched a bot that pre-orders your coffee drinks for you. Would appreciate your feedback on this. You can use Rely here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.me&#x2F;relyai<p>Demo here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=IZGhDXMEY5I&amp;t=1s
======
nagendrakumar
Cool bot. I am Philz lover and love this idea.

~~~
ismdubey
Thank you !

